# new to the board to get help our little project.....



## steve1234 (Sep 13, 2007)

Our old kitchen location now looks like this.........










And here is a cabinet mock up of the new kitchen location.....and yes that is the patio table.









Before we did the main part of the house, I converted the upstairs studio to a master suite: new walk in closet, vaulted ceiling, new master bath.

When all is said and done we will have rebuilt all but one corner of the house. And for those paying attention to the pictures, yes, that is a metal trailer wall that you are seeing in the previous post. That "brown" is actually rust. So far we have hired out demo and framing and I'm doing the rest in my spare time:laughing:


----------



## rodsteryz (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like alot of work but looks great. I was thinking of doing the outside bar thing also. What did you use for materials?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

I did that so we would have a place to cook when we took out our old kitchen....

Is that the excuse you used on your wife so you could have the manly bbq station?


----------



## steve1234 (Sep 13, 2007)

Poured a slab, then framed it with PT 2x4's, stucco the outside, hardibacker and slate on the counter. I bought some stainless doors that I framed in. The actual bar-b-que was a standalone unit that I removed the wheels. Before pouring the slab, I brought water, electric, and a drain line up through the slab. If doing it over, I would use metal studs rather than PT. The cover is all redwood. When I poured the slab I set the post brackets at the same time. I also set a stainless cooler in the counter.


----------



## muhsanar (Jan 10, 2015)

I feel stupid posting this little rinky dink project with some of the stuff you guys have done on this forum. Truly amazing what a little DIY can do!

This is nothing too crazy, a little landscaping project I started last weekend and finished today.


______________________________
ahsan


----------

